# What is your deal breaker, recipe wise?



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

When looking at a recipe what is the deal breaker that makes you stop reading and go to another recipe? For me it is :

Too many steps
Too many bowls or pans
And way too many ingredients!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 7, 2011)

I find most recipes online these days, and what I generally look at first are the reviews. If there aren't any reviews at all, or if there are too many that are negative, I tend to keep looking.

If it's a weeknight, I look at a recipe more with an eye on what's already in my pantry and fridge. If I have to make a special trip or pick up more than a couple of ingredients, it will probably get passed up (though I may still bookmark it to try for a later date).


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

canned soup
MSG
Soy that can't be left out (I'm not supposed to have it)
Sweet with a meat or vegi dish
Too much stuff that has to be made ahead of time


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2011)

It depends on the recipe.

If I'm looking for an 'authentic' recipe for a classic dish such as Boeuf Bourguignon or Fettucine Alfredo, etc., I want the recipe I choose to be as close as possible to the origins of the dish.  I realize there is more than one way to make most classic dishes.  I want to come close.

If I'm looking for a dinner dish, I look for a recipe with flavors SO and I will both like and that uses basic ingredients (no convenience foods as ingredients).

I often compare several recipes for a specific dish and choose one or take some of each recipe to make one I like.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I find most recipes online these days, and what I generally look at first are the reviews. If there aren't any reviews at all, or if there are too many that are negative, I tend to keep looking.


 
I am always looking for those five stars. Once they get down to three, I don't even look. I think I would trust a recipe from DC first. They are usually family friendly meals that have been handed down or really tested over time.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2011)

My needs are simple, I want a picture of the finished dish. If I don't have a pic, I rarely make the dish, or I find a different version that does have a pic. 
I try to follow a recipe as closely as possible, because after all, if I'm going to change a bunch of things, I'm not really following the recipe am I? If it's something I have never made before or have never seen, I need that picture to help me with consistency and such.
And as a disclaimer, I have looked at three different recipes and combined parts of all that I like, but I don't consider that following a recipe.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

My first deciding factor is if msmofet is the source of the recipe. She makes the most fabulous meals and provides the clearest instruction and methods that can be used. She's a kitchen professional and one fine cook! If she were cooking for me every day, I'd look like Moby Tim, the whale man, and wouldn't be able to clear doorways!

I guess my "deal breaker" would be the degree of difficulty in making the recipe. Those that have "stir constantly for 45 minutes" are immediately discarded.

One pot dishes or slow cooker meals are my favorites. Simple to make usually and easy to clean up from.

I use the "Fasta Pasta" gadget and have to tell you all, it has impressed me in it's simplicity. For a person who cooks mostly for only myself, it's handy as can be. Veggies, taters, pasta...all done in the microwave and done very well.

Also, the Presto Pizza Pizzazz is awesome for anything that is usually put under a broiler. Using the right tool for the right job can sometimes make the job much easier.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 7, 2011)

if i would have to make a trip to store, for ingredients,it more than likely not be made.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2011)

i'm with taxy on her first deal breaker: canned "cream of something" soup.

i'm not being snobbish, but i prefer to add my own cream, or milk, salt, and other ingredients.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i'm with taxy on her first deal breaker: canned "cream of something" soup.
> 
> i'm not being snobbish, but i prefer to add my own cream, or milk, salt, and other ingredients.


 
If you run into a recipe that calls for a can of... you don't make it at all, or you substitute your version of the creamed soup they are calling for?


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i'm with taxy on her first deal breaker: canned "cream of something" soup.
> 
> i'm not being snobbish, but i prefer to add my own cream, or milk, salt, and other ingredients.


 
Me too. Too much sodium for one reason. I like to cook from scratch. I feel like I have accomplished something good.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2011)

yup, the salt and other chemicals that i can't pronounce kill it for me. i'm sure i've had good dishes made with canned stuff, but i probably also thought whatever i ate was too salty.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> If you run into a recipe that calls for a can of... you don't make it at all, or you substitute your version of the creamed soup they are calling for?



I would probably make it if I had some of the right kind of soup already made. It would have to sound really, really yummy for me to remember to save some of that kind of soup the next time I made it, just so I would have some for the recipe.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> yup, the salt and other chemicals that i can't pronounce kill it for me. i'm sure i've had good dishes made with canned stuff, but i probably also thought whatever i ate was too salty.


 
With the holiday time upon us, it is time for that revolting green been, onion ring casserole. I have yet to taste it. Just looking at it turns my stomach.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2011)

a year or two ago, my eldest sis - the great cook in the family - decided to kill off the green been gunk and replace it with a dish of steamed stringbeans, fresh savory, s&p, and the best, grassy evoo she can find (in a small bottle), topping it with fresh, flash fried onions.

the difference is amazing, and you still feel like you've had the traditiinal dish.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> a year or two ago, my eldest sis - the great cook in the family - decided to kill off the green been gunk and replace it with a dish of steamed stringbeans, fresh savory, s&p, and the best, grassy evoo she can find (in a small bottle), topping it with fresh, flash fried onions.  the difference is amazing, and you still feel like you've had the traditiinal dish.


 
Now that is a dish I would eat.


----------



## GLC (Dec 7, 2011)

I find the photo of the finished dish is important to me, too. Really, it's part of a larger matter of being able to get a reasonable idea of what the dish will be like. Of course this only applies to unfamiliar or untried dishes, but I want a descriptive review or a good photo or some narrative in the instructions that explain what's happening taste and texture wise. But, yes, the photo is real important, especially when it's something for which there are many versions. It's a little silly, because we don't often know much about the photo. All it really does is tell, yes, that's what you thought they meant. But people don't much buy things on eBay without a photo, either, no matter how good the description. Humans are visual animals. Our other senses aren't that good. 

On an entirely different level, no recipe calling for prepared soup, canned fried onions, or margarine need apply.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't cook from recipes much, but I would avoid one that has ingredients I can't find around here, or 'exotic' stuff that I don't already have.  The grocery stores here in town are abysmal--my sis-in-law came to visit, decided to make borscht, and we had to drive 25 miles to find fresh beets.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 7, 2011)

Too many ingredients.  About 5 is all I can handle.
I like the simple life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2011)

Exotic spices or alcohol stop me cold, I already have too many bottles that have no real use in my day to day cooking.

I am at a point in my life where I have to restrict my intake of food so I am constantly looking forward to making some old recipe that I really enjoy.


----------



## Claire (Dec 7, 2011)

babetoo said:


> if i would have to make a trip to store, for ingredients,it more than likely not be made.



I have a huge stock of spices and other ingredients, so a special trip to the store isn't going to happen unless it is something special, especially if it is an ingredient that I'll only need a fraction of.  Like others said, long lists of ingredients can put me off of a new recipe.  Sometimes the recipe makes the dish much too difficult, more than it needs to be.  Luckily I have many, many cookbooks, not to mention the 'net, so if I'm trying something new I can usually find a simpler recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2011)

#1 Artificial anything.

#2 Too sweet.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 8, 2011)

I am with others on this, canned soup, packaged anything, and the recipe is a no-go for me.

Since I do a lot of baking, pudding mix, cake mix, cool whip etc.. (they end up in the oddest things) will cause me to pass over the recipe.

And again it isn't snobbery, if someone uses these ingredients, I will eat their food, but I just cannot justify putting all of those unnecessary, unneeded additives in my food when they really don't need to be there.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with the picture being my first attraction.  If it looks good, I read the ingredients.  Lots of ingredients don't bother me because I like dishes like that, but the main ingredients have to be things I already like. 

If there are ingredients I don't like, then I try to figure out if they can be easily omitted.  If it still sounds good I might try it.  I don't mind buying a few ingredients, but I have to be sure they will get used up.

As an example, I fell in love with MsMofet's Confetti Soup picture.  I had most of the ingredients, and what I didn't have were things I liked, like a wild rice blend.  I had been thinking of getting some, but what I saw in the stores was pretty expensive.  I got some to make this recipe and now keep it on hand.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 8, 2011)

When a recipe calls for too many ingredients that I wouldn't even know where to find, or that I would spend a lot of money on only to use once maybe twice.
Or if it calls for mayonnaise/aioli and there's no good substitute.
Finally, if it's just too much to do in my tiny apartment kitchen I'll begrudgingly skip it.  I'm also single so cooking something elaborate for myself is really demotivating at times.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 8, 2011)

Canned soup. Pre-packaged stuff. And, I do eat anything that has fake cheese in it or hotdogs.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Canned soup. Pre-packaged stuff. And, I do eat anything that has fake cheese in it or hotdogs.


 
I'm betting you meant to say "I don't". Do I win the bet?


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2011)

Hahahahaha! I must be the only gourmand in the crowd! While I certainly enjoy those fresh ingredients, I would not turn my nose up at anything made with cream of...soup. And I freaking LOVE green bean casserole. I admit I do not use the onion things, they gross me out. I use toasted almonds instead, mmmmm! I'm a bad bad girl, I use fake cheese, cheez whiz, hot dogs, you name it, I'll try it! I just plain old love food! 

My pantry is pretty well stocked as well so I don't often run across a recipe I want to try that requires something I don't have. The weather would be the deal breaker on that one though.The deal breakers for me are fussy bits. I don't like to fuss with presentation. I HAVE painted chocolate on leaves and done all those fussy things, but really...its about the taste for me. I don't need it to look pretty as long as it tastes good. I'll even eat Dirt n Worms!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 8, 2011)

Too many ingredients, especially if I don't have them in the house and are only available in quantities that I would never use up. For example, I have had an open, partially used bottle of pomegranite molasses in my pantry for over 4 years. I had a hell of a time finding it, and I can no longer find, or even remember, the recipe for which I bought it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 8, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha! I must be the only gourmand in the crowd! While I certainly enjoy those fresh ingredients, I would not turn my nose up at anything made with cream of...soup. And I freaking LOVE green bean casserole. I admit I do not use the onion things, they gross me out. I use toasted almonds instead, mmmmm! I'm a bad bad girl, I use fake cheese, cheez whiz, hot dogs, you name it, I'll try it! I just plain old love food!
> 
> My pantry is pretty well stocked as well so I don't often run across a recipe I want to try that requires something I don't have. The weather would be the deal breaker on that one though.The deal breakers for me are fussy bits. I don't like to fuss with presentation. I HAVE painted chocolate on leaves and done all those fussy things, but really...its about the taste for me. I don't need it to look pretty as long as it tastes good. I'll even eat Dirt n Worms!



Alix!  A woman after my own heart!  I will proudly use cream of something soup, dried packets of crunchy stuff, Velveeta, and hot dogs!  My food may look like swill at times, but it tastes good.  I also use low sodium and low fat ingredients, except for bacon.

Too many ingredients, complicated cooking methods, too many steps are a turnoff for me.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2011)

Dawgluver - YAY! Glad to know I'm not alone in my "swill" habits. Its not that I can't or don't make gourmet meals, its just not the only thing I do. I have kids and a husband to please after all. 

(One of their favorite meals is chicken thighs that are cooked in a mixture of ketchup, brown sugar and salsa. Sweet and tangy chicken...they LOVE it)


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Too many ingredients.
No Photo
Sea Food
Ingredients I don't have and will never use again
Too large quantity.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 8, 2011)

Homonym or not, I won't eat anything called aspic.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 8, 2011)

I never noticed you don't eat sea food, Patty. My sister is very limited on the sea food she will eat. And of course we grew up eating the same things, but she also likes her meats cooked beyond well done, too.
Might make an interesting topic; if you and your sibling's tastes are polar opposites. I wonder how common that is?

Another interesting topic that came across my mind while reading through this thread is whether or not how often you eat out plays a part in the ingredients you use when you _do_ cook at home. If you only cook one or two meals a week and the rest of the time you are grabbing take out or eating in a restaurant, maybe you tend to be pickier about the ingredients you use to cook with. It seems to me it would be just the opposite though, unless you are going through the restaurants' garbage making sure they aren't cutting any corners, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I never noticed you don't eat sea food, Patty. My sister is very limited on the sea food she will eat. And of course we grew up eating the same things, but she also likes her meats cooked beyond well done, too.
> Might make an interesting topic; if you and your sibling's tastes are polar opposites. I wonder how common that is?
> 
> Another interesting topic that came across my mind while reading through this thread is whether or not how often you eat out plays a part in the ingredients you use when you _do_ cook at home. If you only cook one or two meals a week and the rest of the time you are grabbing take out or eating in a restaurant, maybe you tend to be pickier about the ingredients you use to cook with. It seems to me it would be just the opposite though, unless you are going through the restaurants' garbage making sure they aren't cutting any corners, lol.



My sibs do not cook, they warm up or fast food it.  The least processed foods in their houses are salt and pepper, only.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 8, 2011)

My sister cooks, Fi, and is pretty good at it, but we sure do have different tastes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> My sibs do not cook, they warm up or fast food it.  The least processed foods in their houses are salt and pepper, only.



My sister can't even boil water.  She only eats out.  Baby bro married an organic freak. In the summer, they have produce rotting on the window sill.


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I never noticed you don't eat sea food, Patty. My sister is very limited on the sea food she will eat. And of course we grew up eating the same things, but she also likes her meats cooked beyond well done, too.
> Might make an interesting topic; if you and your sibling's tastes are polar opposites. I wonder how common that is?
> 
> Another interesting topic that came across my mind while reading through this thread is whether or not how often you eat out plays a part in the ingredients you use when you _do_ cook at home. If you only cook one or two meals a week and the rest of the time you are grabbing take out or eating in a restaurant, maybe you tend to be pickier about the ingredients you use to cook with. It seems to me it would be just the opposite though, unless you are going through the restaurants' garbage making sure they aren't cutting any corners, lol.



Well, I guess I am like your sister, my seafood is limited. I see you starting 2 new threads in the near future. Another one (may have been done, not sure) is what did you grow up eating and changed as soon as you left home. Example- We ate Margarine and I switched to Butter. We ate Miracle Whip and my sister switched to Mayo. Ok, that is 3 new threads.


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> My first deciding factor is if msmofet is the source of the recipe. She makes the most fabulous meals and provides the clearest instruction and methods that can be used. She's a kitchen professional and one fine cook! If she were cooking for me every day, I'd look like Moby Tim, the whale man, and wouldn't be able to clear doorways!
> 
> I guess my "deal breaker" would be the degree of difficulty in making the recipe. Those that have "stir constantly for 45 minutes" are immediately discarded.
> 
> ...


re-direct me to that lasagna and garlic bread recipe if anyone knows the thread.  Thanks much


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> . If you only cook one or two meals a week and the rest of the time you are grabbing take out or eating in a restaurant, maybe you tend to be pickier about the ingredients you use to cook with. It seems to me it would be just the opposite though, unless you are going through the restaurants' garbage making sure they aren't cutting any corners, lol.


 
that's why we are picky about where we eat out, too. i hate chain places like the olive garden, where i've seen the big bladder of sauces that were produced in some central factory for distribution to their restaurants. their excuse is that it provides for uniform quality, but in the end it's no different than using canned soup.


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 9, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that's why we are picky about where we eat out, too. i hate chain places like the olive garden, where i've seen the big bladder of sauces that were produced in some central factory for distribution to their restaurants. their excuse is that it provides for uniform quality, but in the end it's no different than using canned soup.



View attachment 12579That is why I dislike Olive Garden. I would rather cook myself. Better and Cheaper, but the damm dishes!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2011)

buckytom said:


> that's why we are picky about where we eat out, too. i hate chain places like the olive garden, where i've seen the big bladder of sauces that were produced in some central factory for distribution to their restaurants. their excuse is that it provides for uniform quality, but in the end it's no different than using canned soup.


 
I have been in mom and pop pizza shops where their sauce came from a one gallon can and their shells were delivered fresh in the morning, so it isn't just limited to chains. Of course, no one talks about Erie County's pizzas like they do New York City's


----------



## vitauta (Dec 9, 2011)

what a great idea for a thread you came up with in "deal breakers", addie!!  i have been following it with much interest.  it even seems there may be some addie spin-offs--threads with related topics to this one.  i would like to add another possible thread subject:  what is one dish that you make DESPITE the long list of ingredients, the many steps, the pots and pans?  do you have a dish you like so much that you are willing to make an exception to your deal breaker rule?  one of mine is paella.  paella is a dream dish that is in a class all its own.  it rewards me richly every time i attempt it, and the combination of flavors is simply and utterly divine!!  for paella the rules just don't apply--not in my book anyhow....


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 9, 2011)

*I have just recently picked up my knives again after a several year sabatical, due mainly to the "hubby whines too much" factor. So I have yet to exaust my memory bank of recipes. Pots, pans and steps don't bother me too much, nor do I need a picture of a finished dish. When I get back to cookbooks and other sources, my deal breakers are.*

*Olives. *
*Anchovies*
*Sun Dried Tomatoes*
*Imitation Crab*

*I am fortunate to live in a fairly diverse ethnical area and most ingredients are just a short 20 min drive away, with a really good meat market and farmstand in between here and there. I am also teaching my 12 yr. old daughter to cook, so steps that she can help with are a plus for me.*


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 9, 2011)

My deal breaker tends to be if I am going to spend a lot of money on that one esoteric ingredient that I have no use for afterwards, of if I have to go through some arcane ritual just to prepare it.

I also stop when I am looking for something "scratch" and the main ingredient is canned.  For instance, I was looking for some ideas on scratch tomato sauces, to better understand the process from starting with a tomato, and 80% started with 1 28oz can tomatoes.  Gah.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> My deal breaker tends to be if I am going to spend a lot of money on that one esoteric ingredient that I have no use for afterwards, of if I have to go through some arcane ritual just to prepare it.
> 
> I also stop when I am looking for something "scratch" and the main ingredient is canned. For instance, *I was looking for some ideas on scratch tomato sauces, to better understand the process from starting with a tomato, and 80% started with 1 28oz can tomatoes. Gah*.


 
A good time to refer to Andy M's signature 
I think most people refer to making a sauce from scratch as to not opening a can of Prego and adding stuff to it. Cans of tomatoes are acceptable.
And there's also the, "You need to buy your tomatoes and make your own sauce" crowd.
And then there is, "How can you buy those grocery store tomatoes? You should grow your own. It's easy." There is those purists.
And then there is Carl Sagan.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh no I get it, and I use the canned crushed tomatoes for my sauce usually.

BUT.. Kathleen had started her garden and we had designs on turning tomatoes into a nice sauce.  That recipe does not start with opening a can of tomatoes.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2011)

Then that is as scratch as it gets. Just don't be adding any jarred garlic to it


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Then that is as scratch as it gets. Just don't be adding any jarred garlic to it



She was supposed to put her garlic in to overwinter... 

And who needs jarred when we have that cool way to peel it now?


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2011)

Alix said:


> Dawgluver - YAY! Glad to know I'm not alone in my "swill" habits. Its not that I can't or don't make gourmet meals, its just not the only thing I do. I have kids and a husband to please after all.
> 
> (One of their favorite meals is chicken thighs that are cooked in a mixture of ketchup, brown sugar and salsa. Sweet and tangy chicken...they LOVE it)


 
One of the favorite dishes in my circle of friends is Funeral Chicken. A bottle of Thousand Island salad dressing, one can of cranberry jelly sauce and chicken thighs. Mix dressing and cranberry sauce together, smear on chicken, let marinate and then bake. The most ghastly looking dish you ever saw, yet delicious. I have to turn it down. I am diabetic and the jelly sauce has too much sugar in it. And then when I look at the ingredients in the bottle dressing? UGH!!!!

The name came about becuse it is simple to make and to take to a home for an after services luncheon. I would have thought it came about because the poor chicken had to die before she would let herself be seen with that goo all over her.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Oh no I get it, and I use the canned crushed tomatoes for my sauce usually.
> 
> BUT.. Kathleen had started her garden and we had designs on turning tomatoes into a nice sauce. That recipe does not start with opening a can of tomatoes.


 
Even the pros say that canned tomatoes are better than flavorless greenhouse tomatoes in the winter. And I have to agree with them. Then the price of buying "on the vine" leaves my pocketbook empty. They still haven't found a way to freeze those delicious red orbs in order to capture the immediate fresh essence of the glorious tomato. Once the tomato is cooked, you can freeze it. I wonder if I opened a large can of tomatoes, simmered them for about ten minutes and then placed in a freezer friendly bags, would that do the trick of maintaining their freshness and getting rid of the can. Although I have done canning, mostly jams and jellies, I am very hesitant about canning tomatoes. Botulism is not my favorite food. I would prefer my 'canned' tomatoes be in a glass jar. (No, not Prego.) But they only come in cans. And for added ingredients all I want to read is "basil and salt." Anything else, I will add myself.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 9, 2011)

I wont make anything that has goat cheese in it. Tastes like the goat smells if you ask me


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:
			
		

> I wont make anything that has goat cheese in it. Tastes like the goat smells if you ask me



You know, Joshua, you make sense.  I've tried really hard to like goat cheese, but it always had that,  je ne sais quois,  (pardon my bad French) goatlike taste!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:


> I wont make anything that has goat cheese in it. Tastes like the goat smells if you ask me



That taste comes from billy goat.

I know folks who raise goats and make goat cheese and they won't own a billy goat, just so the milk won't get that special taint.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That taste comes from billy goat.
> 
> I know folks who raise goats and make goat cheese and they won't own a billy goat, just so the milk won't get that special taint.


 
I am lost on this one. It sounds like you are saying that Billy Goats give milk. 

I am under the impression that female goats, like heifers, (or any female animale) cannot come into giving milk until they have been bred.  And they can't be bred without a male in the picture. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2011)

Addie said:


> I am lost on this one. It sounds like you are saying that Billy Goats give milk.
> 
> I am under the impression that female goats, like heifers, (or any female animale) cannot come into giving milk until they have been bred.  And they can't be bred without a male in the picture. Am I wrong on this?





No, Billy goats don't give milk. But, Billy goats have so much pungent odour, that it can taint the milk if they get near the nannies.

You are right that the nanny goats need to get pregnant regularly to continue giving milk, and yes, it takes a Billy goat to do that. I had to ask about this too. They just get stud service from another goat farm, instead having one of the stinkers around all year.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> No, Billy goats don't give milk. But, Billy goats have so much pungent odour, that it can taint the milk if they get near the nannies.
> 
> You are right that the nanny goats need to get pregnant regularly to continue giving milk, and yes, it takes a Billy goat to do that. I had to ask about this too. They just get stud service from another goat farm, instead having one of the stinkers around all year.


 
I used to work with 4H kids and their animals. When they would bring their animals to the fair, very few males were allowed. Just too ornery and mean. The males had to be of championship blood line. And that included roosters, bunnies, pigs, horses, etc. The reason for the championship line is that the kids would sell them during the fair for stud services to farmers that needed a good stud line. I never met a male animal that didn't stink. They all have that musk sac.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2011)

Proof that  you learn something new every day.  I've never had goat cheese, and I won't bother now.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2011)

you really should try it zhi. how would you know if you don't like it if you don't give it a shot?


and lol, the reason males get mean is that they're not around females very often, so when they see one their breeding instincts take over.

conversely, if you spend a lot of time around females, you realize that god created sports for a reason...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:


> I wont make anything that has goat cheese in it. Tastes like the goat smells if you ask me


 A friend of mine says the same thing. I love goat cheeses, but CANNOT stand goat milk. However, I am considering getting a dairy goat next spring. I too have been told if you don't have a billy, the milk doesn't have that strong taste/smell. And, a nanny is a lot easier to milk than a cow is. Sheep are very hard to milk, IMO. Been there, done that. But I did find the nanny (goat) easier to milk by hand my friends had. Been there, and done that too. Figure I can make cheese and give any excess goat milk to the hens.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine says the same thing. I love goat cheeses, but CANNOT stand goat milk. However, I am considering getting a dairy goat next spring. I too have been told if you don't have a billy, the milk doesn't have that strong taste/smell. And, a nanny is a lot easier to milk than a cow is. Sheep are very hard to milk, IMO. Been there, done that. But I did find the nanny (goat) easier to milk by hand my friends had. Been there, and done that too. Figure I can make cheese and give any excess goat milk to the hens.



If you don't require much milk check out a pint size African Pygmy or Nigerian  Dwarf goat.

They are a lot of fun and not much bigger than a chicken!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you don't require much milk check out a pint size African Pygmy or Nigerian  Dwarf goat.
> 
> They are a lot of fun and not much bigger than a chicken!


 I just want enough milk to make cheese. I hadn't heard of those two breeds--will see if I can find one! If it is pint-sized, it might not steal my laundry off the line! And, it might be a "friend" to the chickens!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2011)

I like goat cheese and am fascinated to learn this about Billies tainting the milk. I guess the large makers of goat cheese know this, as I've never run across any bad goat cheese from the grocery store, but if I ever run across any homemade goat cheese in my travels I will pass it by, not knowing if they keep a Billy around. Interesting.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2011)

but if you don't keep a billy around, your goat may not be able to be persuaded to mate.  they l-o-v-e that billy goat smell....


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

vitauta said:


> but if you don't keep a billy around, your goat may not be able to be persuaded to mate.  they l-o-v-e that billy goat smell....


 I think AI is the method those who raise dairy goats use to increase the flock.


----------



## Claire (Dec 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> A good time to refer to Andy M's signature
> I think most people refer to making a sauce from scratch as to not opening a can of Prego and adding stuff to it. Cans of tomatoes are acceptable.
> And there's also the, "You need to buy your tomatoes and make your own sauce" crowd.
> And then there is, "How can you buy those grocery store tomatoes? You should grow your own. It's easy." There is those purists.
> And then there is Carl Sagan.



Yeah, and I don't know what planet the purists live on.  A can of tomatoes in February is _much_ preferable to "fresh".  Yes, I use fresh-from-the-garden in July-September.  But to pick them up at the grocery store and make "from scratch" is ridiculous.  Lots of work and less flavor.  And yes, I've lived in year-round-warm states, and for some reason the Hawaii soil (mostly red clay) and Florida soil (sand) didn't produce the tastiest tomatoes, although you could grow them year 'round if you wanted to fight the natural problems (bugs, fungus, birds, etc) that seem to attack as soon as they start to turn color from green.  I do freeze as much sauce as I have space for (not a lot), but my kitchen is not air conditioned and even with my shortened method, it is very hot, messy work.  Canned tomatoes work fine in the winter.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 10, 2011)

We plant over 300 tomato plants every year. We can/freeze/dehydrate a lot of tomatoes. I would get skinned alive if I bought canned tomatoes!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 10, 2011)

I keep my eye on the clearence rack. Every week or so I can get packs of 6 large ripe tomatoes for 99 cents. I usually buy three or 4 and give them a quick skinnin' and baggin'. In the freezer they go.  When I go to use them I just thaw them in a bowl and then quickly grind them up with the hand blender. 

I don't mind canned. Just another product. It's what you do with them that counts.../.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

The trick is to find a canned/processed product that you like and can use as you like.  Check it for additives and discard the ones that have ingredients you cannot spell or say.  Bertolli makes their sauce with sugar, not HFCS, and I can't make a sauce that tastes better.  So, I use Bertolli.  I would rather spend my limited time on cooking those things I can't find on the shelves of the local grocers.

Goat cheese is a deal breaker here, too.  I just cannot like it.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I don't mind canned. Just another product. It's what you do with them that counts.../.


 
Will have to take a look at my grocery store's expired shelves. I use fresh tomatoes mostly in sandwiches. But using your method, I could  make a quick sauce for one (Lydia Style) very easily. Yesterday I made an Alfredo sauce with spinach and Angel Hair pasta. Delicious. 

Sautes the spinach in butter. Tossed in the cooked Angel Hair pasta, added a couple of very large tablespoons of freshly grated Parma cheese, with some more butter and about a quarter of cup of cream. I let it simmer for about two minutes. Long enough for the cheese to completely melt. The pasta soaked up the suace like it was starving. Yet there was still enough in the bottom of the bowl to use my spoon to get every last drop. I still have a half package of spinach left. May just make that again today.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2011)

Tomatoes are acidic enough that it is almost impossible to find canned tomatoes that don't have BPA lining the cans. Even the organic stuff from the health food store has BPA lined cans. BPA is estrogenic. I'm not supposed to eat estrogenic foods, so I buy passata in bottles and tomato sauces in jars. I read the labels.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

Addie said:


> Will have to take a look at my grocery store's expired shelves. I use fresh tomatoes mostly in sandwiches. But using your method, I could  make a quick sauce for one (Lydia Style) very easily. Yesterday I made an Alfredo sauce with spinach and Angel Hair pasta. Delicious.
> 
> Sautes the spinach in butter. Tossed in the cooked Angel Hair pasta, added a couple of very large tablespoons of freshly grated Parma cheese, with some more butter and about a quarter of cup of cream. I let it simmer for about two minutes. Long enough for the cheese to completely melt. The pasta soaked up the suace like it was starving. Yet there was still enough in the bottom of the bowl to use my spoon to get every last drop. I still have a half package of spinach left. May just make that again today.



Addie!  Please write this one up and put it in the Pasta Forum, so it doesn't get lost!!! You can just copy and paste it into a new thread there.!!!  Yum!


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 10, 2011)

Addie said:


> Will have to take a look at my grocery store's expired shelves. I use fresh tomatoes mostly in sandwiches. But using your method, I could make a quick sauce for one (Lydia Style) very easily. Yesterday I made an Alfredo sauce with spinach and Angel Hair pasta. Delicious.
> 
> Sautes the spinach in butter. Tossed in the cooked Angel Hair pasta, added a couple of very large tablespoons of freshly grated Parma cheese, with some more butter and about a quarter of cup of cream. I let it simmer for about two minutes. Long enough for the cheese to completely melt. The pasta soaked up the suace like it was starving. Yet there was still enough in the bottom of the bowl to use my spoon to get every last drop. I still have a half package of spinach left. May just make that again today.


 
I suppose every store is different.  By the time they hit the clearance rack they are no longer sandwich grade, and occasionally, you may have to carve out a few blemishes and black spots, but for the most part they are still fine and plenty ripe for sauce....


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addie! Please write this one up and put it in the Pasta Forum, so it doesn't get lost!!! You can just copy and paste it into a new thread there.!!! Yum!


 
Done. Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I suppose every store is different. By the time they hit the clearance rack they are no longer sandwich grade, and occasionally, you may have to carve out a few blemishes and black spots, but for the most part they are still fine and plenty ripe for sauce....


 
I know that the store where I shop gives a lot of their 'not so nice' produce to the food bank. But like you said, some is just not fit for any spot but the clearance shelves. Will have to take a look. I have a nice sharp knife just waiting to cut out those bad spots. Thanks for the suggestion. I would much rather make a quick tomato sauce using fresh tomatoes than opening a can of them and using one or two of the tomatoes. Cooking for one is quite a challenge.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That taste comes from billy goat.
> 
> I know folks who raise goats and make goat cheese and they won't own a billy goat, just so the milk won't get that special taint.




I still try goat cheese at least once a year to make sure I still dont like it. I will continue to do so. Maybe Ill find one I like. I have had tried it in man restaurants and from the supermarket. I still cant do it.

Maybe one of these days, but I am not keeping my hopes up. Just thinking about it I can taste it.


----------

